# I've become a big fan of edge of the bed sex



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Wife and I have gotten more into these types of positions over the past 6 mo to a year ago. We utilize about 3 different positions roughly, and I suppose the number rises if you add variants. Bent over the bed on her stomach for rear (not anal) entry, laying on her back with her knees towards the chest and the soles of her feet on my chest and her laying on her side in a fetal position at the edge of the bed. I'm always standing for all of them. Views are hot and/or you get easy access to erogeneous zones. 

If you don't do this as part of your lovemaking, I'd strongly consider adding these positions in. You can easily change angles, change thrusting speed/depth/intensity and still have an intimate connection. 

Also, standing sex is awesome too, but we've only done that where I'm behind her and it's like variations of doggystyle.


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

this is our default for missionary. easy for both parties. she can lay back and do whatever with her hands. i can stand up without leaning on her.


----------



## Quigster (Aug 1, 2015)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Also, standing sex is awesome too, but we've only done that where I'm behind her and it's like variations of doggystyle.


Standing sex is so physically strenuous. My calves and leg muscles are always sore afterwards.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Quigster said:


> Standing sex is so physically strenuous. My calves and leg muscles are always sore afterwards.


It's a good workout, but when my wife is lust filled and has to have me NOW it's very hot and sexy.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

This is a favorite of mine as well. My wife requires the use of her big honkin' Hitachi Magic Wand so missionary for me is uncomfortable and borderline impossible. 

Our bed is slightly too high but doable for standing. She can do her thing, I get to watch while getting off too. I also like holding her legs in various angles.

Several other variants of "edge of the bed" I would love to try:

We don't have a foot board at the end of the bed so I would love to tie her ankles and wrists to the bed, face down and drag her pelvis over the edge for PiV.

Another is oral on me with her head hanging off the edge of the bed. I think with enough alcohol I might be able to pull this one off.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

committed_guy said:


> This is a favorite of mine as well. My wife requires the use of her big honkin' Hitachi Magic Wand so missionary for me is uncomfortable and borderline impossible.
> 
> Our bed is slightly too high but doable for standing. She can do her thing, I get to watch while getting off too. I also like holding her legs in various angles.
> 
> ...


My wife loves this go for it!!:laugh:

Edge of the bed positions are in my playbook as well

55


----------

